# That Fish Place service on an order



## Freddy

Hey, I'm trying to place an order with That Fish Place, but they want to charge me two shipping charges! They want $30 just to ship 5 upside down catfish. Can anyone explain why they won't send the catfish with the rest of the fish? I'm ordering 5 upside down catfish, 6 x-ray tetras, and 7 blind cave tetras.

:evil: WHY do they want me to pay $60+ shipping for that small of an order?


----------



## Romad

That sounds like a question for customer service. Assuming that they have to package that quantity of fish into two orders and have to charge you for each overnight or next day shipment.

Bummer.


----------



## Twistersmom

I would call them and ask. I have ordered fish from there before. Customer service was very helpful and friendly. They even made sure all the fish where in stock, before I placed the order. At the time of my order, it was too cold to ship out with a live guarantee, so they even held my fish for almost two weeks, before shipping.
A call, and I am sure they will explain the situation of two shipping charges.


----------



## Jill0

I don't know... I can tell you that I recently paid $65 to ship $75 worth of fish with a fairly well known vendor of hybrid fish... The fish were to come overnight by FedEx. They actually arrived 5 days after shipping, cold and dead (dark grey, white eyes -- dead for some time -- seller cheaply used only 20hr heat packs). 

The seller offered nothing except a $10 discount off of three future fish... to basically sell me three Kirin Parrots for $15 each, vs. $25 each. He said FedEx refunded no shipping charges, however, I ship many things each week overnight (business reasons) and I know that UPS and FedEx DO refund shipping when they don't deliver on time. I think he kept the FedEx refund.

The only good thing is that I was able to add to his growing negative feedback on Aquabid.


Have you inquired as to why they cannot ship the catfish with the others? Or asked about waiting until all can be shipped together? Kind of sounds like they are using an outside vendor who will be the actual entity shipping you that part of the order.


----------



## Freddy

I'm on the phone with customer service right now. They said I shouldn't be paying two shipping costs, and they would try to fix it. They think it's a glitch in the computer, where if something's on backorder, it charges you two shipping costs, but upside down catfish aren't on backorder. I hope this works out!


----------



## Pasfur

I have ordered dry stock from That Fish Place at least 2 dozen times, probably more. I have never had a bad experience. In fact, the only time I had to call customer service was due to a missing part in the box of a protein skimmer, and they actually sent me an entire new skimmer. I have been very pleased with these guys and hope to visit them one day in person.


----------



## Kelso

Pasfur said:


> I have been very pleased with these guys and hope to visit them one day in person.


You'll love the day you do! =)


----------



## HollyinWA

Wow, this thread just triggered a memory of this place. I used to by from them and got their catalog the last time I had fish. I can't believe I forgot about them. I am going to have to check them out online. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Twistersmom

I could just imagine what my house would look like, if I had a store like that around me. :shock:
Every corner would house a tank.


----------

